# 1:72 Flanker canopy



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Since I've decided to go forward with building the Zvezda 1:72 Su-37 kit, I need to find some way of replacing the canopy. It's far too flat to fit the profile. The Airfix kit has come to mind, but I don't want to buy a whole new kit just for the canopy, so I'm considering either vacforming or "heat-and-push", neither of which I know how to do.

Are there any other alternatives without resorting to a solid, opaque canopy?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Squadron makes something called Clear Thermoform (it's not on their site, dammit, but it's always in their print flyers).

Very easy to use - heat it over a candle or hair dryer, then just pull it down over the plastic canopy.


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

I think I found an easier solution. The other day I realized that the Su-47 uses the same canopy as the Flanker, so I'm likely going to get the Zvezda/Italeri 1:72 Su-47 kit and have a friend vacform a copy. The other option, I guess, would be to make a master and have him vacform off of that, but I'd need to know the exact contour.


----------



## king-wang (Mar 20, 2006)

Su-47 kit ? Which company released this, Please tell me , i really want to know,and what is su-47?


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

The Su-47 is a forward-swept wing technology demonstrator built by Sukhoi. It's also known as the S-37, which was its previous designation (also known as the Berkut, or Golden Eagle).

I'm getting the Zvezda 1:72 kit. From the photos I've seen, it's not bad. Nice recessed panel lines and overall detail.


----------

